# Prämium Acc für die "Geschädigten"?



## Ren-Alekz (8. September 2008)

Was ist eigenltich nun mit den "Geschädigten" die mit Beta-Keys für Warhammer zugespammt wurden?
Es hieß doch, dass diejenigen ´nen halbjährigen Prämium-Account kriegen


----------



## Noxiel (8. September 2008)

Von wem wurde das denn gesagt. 

Du kennst ja den dämlichen Spruch mit "Source or it never happend"


----------



## Ren-Alekz (8. September 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Von wem wurde das denn gesagt.
> 
> Du kennst ja den dämlichen Spruch mit "Source or it never happend"


________________________________________________________________________________
_______________________
Herzlichen Glückwunsch Ren-Alekz!

Du hast bei der Verlosung auf www.buffed.de einen Beta-Key für Warhammer Online gewonnen.

Informationen zur Account-Erstellung gibts hier: http://war.buffed.de/news/6865/warhammer-o...-den-fruehstart

Eine Download-Möglichkeit für den Spiele-Client findest Du unter: http://www.war-europe.com/#/clientdl/?lang=de"

Dein Beta-Key lautet: XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX

Der Key aus der gestrigen Mail ist übrigens nicht mehr für einen Beta-Zugang für Warhammer Online verwendbar.
Wir bitten die Massen-Mail-Aussendung und dadurch entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten noch einmal zu entschuldigen. Du 
erhälst als Entschädigung ab der kommenden Woche für 6 Monate einen kostenlosen Premium-Zugang für deinen 
Account auf buffed.de. Welche Vorteile Du dadurch hast, erfährst Du auf http://premium.buffed.de

Viel Spaß mit Warhammer Online wünscht Dir
Dein buffed-Team
________________________________________________________________________________
_______________________


Könnte auch nen Screenie machen, aber dafür bin ich nu zu faul...

p.s. Otakus ftw!


----------



## ZAM (8. September 2008)

Exakt - in der kommenden Woche, also dieser - die ist noch nicht vorbei. Wir müssen das System dafür etwas umarbeiten, aber diese Woche gibts die Accounts. :-)


----------



## Ren-Alekz (8. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Exakt - in der kommenden Woche, also dieser - die ist noch nicht vorbei. Wir müssen das System dafür etwas umarbeiten, aber diese Woche gibts die Accounts. :-)



nice nice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

p.s.  im Text steht "ab" der kommenden Woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (8. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> nice nice
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich plädiere auf den 8-Stunden-Tag, alles was davor oder danach noch nicht erledigt ist, bleibt bis zum nächsten Arbeitstag auch unerledigt und ignoriert. :-) Ungeduld ist manchmal wirklich ärgerlich.


----------



## Hannes1887 (8. September 2008)

bin auch einer der "Geschädigten" und muss sagen, dass das mehr als Nett vom Buffed Team ist.

*Danke!*


----------



## ZAM (8. September 2008)

Hannes1887 schrieb:


> bin auch einer der "Geschädigten" und muss sagen, dass das mehr als Nett vom Buffed Team ist.
> 
> *Danke!*



Das war das mindeste - Aber wartet bitte die Tage noch ab, bis die Accounts freigeschaltet sind, da wir Euch nicht einfach so in die Rotation der Premium-User packen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (9. September 2008)

Das ist doch nicht wahr oder? Wegen ein paar Mail ein gratis Premium-Account und wir anderen müssen dafür bezahlen?

Also das ist nun wirklich nicht fair.


ich bin Premium und habe keine Beta-Key bekommen und bin dadurch geschädigt. Ich will 1 Jahr gratis Premium sein.


----------



## Gored (9. September 2008)

mimimimimi an meinen vorredner, is doch net so schlimm ob man jetzt premium kostenlos ist oder nicht, es kostet ja nicht die welt, also chill down !


----------



## Qonix (9. September 2008)

Es geht nicht ums Geld, es geht einfach darum, dass es nicht gerecht ist gegenüber denen Leuten die für diesen Service bezahlt haben und jetzt bekommen einfach ein paar den gleichen Service weil sie ein paar Mails bekommen haben.


----------



## Natsumee (9. September 2008)

was bringt eigendlich der premium user?


und an die ungeduldigen irh kriegt 6 monate gratis das zeug und weint rum wegen 1-3 tag verspätung?


----------



## spectrumizer (9. September 2008)

Hm, was kriegt ein Premium-User ... Buffed-Show schon Mittwochs gucken zB. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. September 2008)

ja gut das wusste ich ja das steht ja jeden donnerstag bei mir^^


----------



## Qonix (9. September 2008)

Jo und wir dürfen die buffed.Show runterladen und haben ne bessere Quali. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bie mybuffed gibts auch noch ein paar Sachen und sonst noch so Zeugs.


----------



## ZAM (9. September 2008)

Ab heute Nacht sollten die Accounts aktiv sein.


----------



## Gunnii (12. September 2008)

Bin normalerweise eher Leser hier, trotzdem nochmal kurz was zu dieser Mail Spam Aktion. 
Ich habe nicht umsonst bei mir unter Einstellungen "E-Mail-Adresse vor anderen Mitgliedern verbergen", da ich eigentlich eher weniger Interesse habe Hinz und Kunz meine Mail adresse zu geben. Jetzt kommen schon zum wiederholten maße Anfragen wie

_Hi Ho,

Hab gehört das Buffed 2 keys verschenkt hat als Entschädigung, an alle Spam geschädigten, hat eventuell einer ein übrig ?

Würd mich serh freuen, bzw meine Freundin ^^

LG,
_

in meinem Postfach an, was ich ehrlich gesagt nicht witzig finde! Ich hoffe in Zukunft wird mit den euch anvertrauten Daten vorsichtiger umgegangen! Da hilft leider auch ein (gut gemeintes) Angebot für einen Premiumaccount nicht weiter.


----------



## Minastirit (12. September 2008)

Buffed hat sich mit einem halben jahr gratis premium mehr als nur anständig entschuldigt.
Wenn du nun von depp x ein mail bekommst tja .. 

Hätt ich mich doch für den key angemeldet .. meine spambox interessiert mich eh nicht und nun hätt ich auch nen premium acc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



genau aus dem grund hab ich 3 mailboxen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

